

Small solar powered printer that doesn't require the use of ink cartridges - musty
http://www.tranqila.com/2014/10/amazing-tanning-printer.html

======
Gys
The concept is already three year old and needed further development. Seems
that did not happen.

[http://www.yankodesign.com/2011/09/29/the-art-of-solar-
print...](http://www.yankodesign.com/2011/09/29/the-art-of-solar-printing/)
[http://prezi.com/8wrq27o_xise/tanning-
printer/](http://prezi.com/8wrq27o_xise/tanning-printer/)

------
seanflyon
This is not a printer, this is an idea for a printer that has not been
developed and may or may not be practical.

